# 200B&C pffft... how about 300



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Buddy and long time customer took these 2 bucks this past w/e, he has several that go over 200 but these are his best by far....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Couldn't get the other pics to load they are PNG files..????


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Save it as a jpg. Thats a hoss in the 1st picture


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I got two pictures both the same. And wow what a deer..


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

monster grande. Where were they taken?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*only in my dreams...*


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

try again...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice deer! Way to go. I agree "Only in my dreams".


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

dang nice!!! :cheers:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Holey Moley that's a hole lotta antler !!! Well Done


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

These are obviously pen raised deer/high fence. Big deer no doubt. But is there really any since of accomplishment????


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow...huge! Where were they killed?


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Genetically altered*

high fence deer  each their own


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Troutman123 said:


> high fence deer  each their own


I doubt VERY seriously that there were any genes altered in the production of those deer...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

cpthook said:


> These are obviously pen raised deer/high fence. Big deer no doubt. But is there really any since of accomplishment????





Troutman123 said:


> high fence deer  each their own


I couldn't afford to shoot them either.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Those are awesome bucks,
If I had the money...hi fenced, protein, genetic whatever,
YES I WOULD!!!!


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Im sorry, but genetically altered, pen raised, etc, etc, etc jus doesnt impress. What is the sense of acclomplishment? Im sure some are gonna bash my thought, but i jus dont get it. Those two hugedeer with a bow n one weekend or day??? Come on. A beautiful symetrical 160-170 free range south tex buck is way way more impressive than any 200,300 or sooner or later 500+" breeder buck


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

These threads run like clockwork.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

diamondback72 said:


> Im sorry, but genetically altered, pen raised, etc, etc, etc jus doesnt impress. What is the sense of acclomplishment? Im sure some are gonna bash my thought, but i jus dont get it. Those two hugedeer with a bow n one weekend or day??? Come on. A beautiful symetrical 160-170 free range south tex buck is way way more impressive than any 200,300 or sooner or later 500+" breeder buck


South Texas deer hunting is cheating.... its not fair because their deer tend to have better genetics than other regions in the state.

Now shoot a 150" deer in Harris County..... now THAT is a true hunter...

hahahahaha

And as mentioned, yes.... these threads run like clock work.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

[QUOTE

Now shoot a 150" deer in Harris County..... now THAT is a true hunter...







When you said Harris county all I could think about is some guy in the fifth ward taking one out with a pistol.. :wink:


Two nice deer to say the least.. good huntin...


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*I work the Texas Deer Association TDA*

Convention every year for past 8-9 years and I know of which I speak they draw seman off those big NE bucks and selectively breed through artificial insimmination check out a buck named MaxboGilbert is correct they high dollar deer



Gilbert said:


> I couldn't afford to shoot them either.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I could only dream of such deer!!! Congrats to your friend!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good huntin???? Doubt here was much "huntin" involved.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I couldn't afford to shoot them either.


haha....probably Texan fans. Haters.

Holy chernobyl trash batman. Nice racks !


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

cpthook said:


> These are obviously pen raised deer/high fence. Big deer no doubt. But is there really any since of accomplishment????


Its the High Fence Police.
BTW Very Nice deer


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*That buck I mentioned and a couple offspring*

two years ago brought in over 2 million in seman sales at those prices you can imagine what the shooters range in price


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I should sell some of my semen. I produce great offspring.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

It's only "real hunting" when your place sucks and is totally shot out, and you End up with a nice deer through pure luck....


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I should sell some of my semen. I produce great offspring.


Yep, the best lawnboys money can buy. 

Hellacious bucks, congrats to your friend!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ha, I love these type of threads!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

These came from N E Texas, I didn't notice any high fence in the pics, could be low fenced on one side....WW


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats! Big Deer. Bigger check!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Deer*

Two great deer congrats to him!


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are two nice looking bucks,but the millionaire in the background aint good looking at all.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Did he take those brutes off the Aranasas Wildlife Refuge?


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Did he take those brutes off the Aranasas Wildlife Refuge?


LMAO!


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

diamondback72 said:


> Im sorry, but genetically altered, pen raised, etc, etc, etc jus doesnt impress. What is the sense of acclomplishment? Im sure some are gonna bash my thought, but i jus dont get it. Those two hugedeer with a bow n one weekend or day??? Come on. A beautiful symetrical 160-170 free range south tex buck is way way more impressive than any 200,300 or sooner or later 500+" breeder buck


Nicely said. I agree completely and even if i ever do have enough money to afford one of those deer I would definitely not spend it on that. Might as well just go to the taxidermist and tell him to build you a 300" buck cause there is about the same amount of sport in it. And I'm not bashing the high fence at all just gene altering. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Chad G said:


> Nicely said. I agree completely and even if i ever do have enough money to afford one of those deer I would definitely not spend it on that. Might as well just go to the taxidermist and tell him to build you a 300" buck cause there is about the same amount of sport in it. And I'm not bashing the high fence at all just gene altering. Just my 2 cents.





Troutman123 said:


> Convention every year for past 8-9 years and I know of which I speak they draw seman off those big NE bucks and selectively breed through artificial insimmination check out a buck named MaxboGilbert is correct they high dollar deer


Artificial insemination and genetic modification are 2 different things. Altering the genetics of a deer would require changing the actual DNA structure of the animal, before it is even a fetus. Which would in itself, cost hundreds of thousands of dollars, per animal. Much more complex and expensive than putting a straw in a doe and feeding the offspring protein.

Controlled breeding is a 95% certainty with these 2 bucks.... none the less, they are excellent specimans and a result of countless hours of work and a good amount of capital investment.

Heres a question for you folks who are against fences and controlled breeding.... Say you hunt next to one of these ranches and one of these giant bucks escaped and showed up under your feeder.... Would you not shoot it?

If you say no, then you are lying.

WD, are you mounting these two bucks?


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

@justinsfa. That is an absolute ridiculous question. Its obvious u have studied or practice or some way or another have ur hands n breeding. Im not for or against high fence. But, a.i. and ANY type of human physical contact with a wild animal is not hunting and in my opinion is ruining the future of Texas deer hunting. This is no different than cattle breeding. Manipulating an animal to ur personal desire. No different than goin to an art gallery and pickin ur "wall hanger". And frankly, these two "specimen of capital investments" arent that impressive. And dont come back at me with ur creative writing tellin me what i would or wouldnt or could or couldnt do. Of course id blast one of em, but whats the story or sense of acclomplishment? Why? What is there to look forward to each season? Of course we all love the outdoors and relish our time n the field. But we all are waitin for the big one to step out. The unknown and unseen. If ur 15 yr old shoots one of these 200+" breeder bucks, what does he look forward to for the next 40 yrs? I could go on for hrs on this subject. 160-169"-$6500, 170-179"-$7500, etc etc etc. What has Texas deer hunting become? And before someone ask, yes i could afford it. Seems that always the biggest arguement. Poor guys that cant hunt the Junco, thats the only reason one is against it, cuz they cant afford it. Wrong


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

DB72... you mentioned that you thought Artificial breeding is ''Ruining the future of Texas deer hunting" but can you be more specific as to why? I understand and respect the points you have made here but please expound on this statement further... Thanks


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

Do any of you feel in your heart that something that was intended for nature to make, and not man, is a true trophy? Can you honestly say that you would rather take a buck that was raised in a pen or a free ranging animal. I dont know, maybe it just me and the folk i hunt with.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

diamondback72 said:


> @justinsfa. That is an absolute ridiculous question. Its obvious u have studied or practice or some way or another have ur hands n breeding. Im not for or against high fence. But, a.i. and ANY type of human physical contact with a wild animal is not hunting and in my opinion is ruining the future of Texas deer hunting. This is no different than cattle breeding. Manipulating an animal to ur personal desire. No different than goin to an art gallery and pickin ur "wall hanger". And frankly, these two "specimen of capital investments" arent that impressive. And dont come back at me with ur creative writing tellin me what i would or wouldnt or could or couldnt do. Of course id blast one of em, but whats the story or sense of acclomplishment? Why? What is there to look forward to each season? Of course we all love the outdoors and relish our time n the field. But we all are waitin for the big one to step out. The unknown and unseen. If ur 15 yr old shoots one of these 200+" breeder bucks, what does he look forward to for the next 40 yrs? I could go on for hrs on this subject. 160-169"-$6500, 170-179"-$7500, etc etc etc. What has Texas deer hunting become? And before someone ask, yes i could afford it. Seems that always the biggest arguement. Poor guys that cant hunt the Junco, thats the only reason one is against it, cuz they cant afford it. Wrong


Actually, I have absolutely nothing to do with the deer breeding industry or anything related to it. Hell, I dont even have a deer lease.... haha

I have never deer hunted a high fence ranch (other than taking pictures and accompanying clients). All of my hunting has been on cheap timber leases in East Texas.

I do however, have ties with plenty of folks on both sides of the "high fence" per say, on a friendship level, not business.

BUT, it doesnt take someone involved in the "deer" industry to know the basics of science.

A.I. or not, deer hunting has become a business... but this did not just randomly start when AI began, so dont be fooled. Since the first lands were leased and antlers became the target instead of nourishment, deer hunting has become an extremely important part of the Texas/US economy.

Just like any other business, it has evolved. And just like any other business, demand will drive its successfulness.

If you do not like it, hunt your own way.... its pretty simple.

PS... if you shoot that AI deer that escaped, what exactly makes you different than anyone else that does who does it inside a fence? It is the same exact animal... so basically, you are telling me its OK if you shoot it, but not OK if someone else does..... I diagnose you with jealousy... plain and simple.

And a double PS.... no human contact with deer would mean no corn, no food plots, no water troughs.... no nothing..... Let me know how well that goes over with the other 650,000+ deer hunters in this state...


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

and DB 72 you need to get an avatar up fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

PSSSS - Physical human contact is what i said. And u got me, im so jealous and ur so very articulate. Waste of time and i very clearly made my point. And Rack Ranch, mayb another time when i have more time i can explain why i believe so. Ole Red, very well said, amen


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

I gotts to go back to work talk atcha later. All you TEXAS hunters!:texasflag


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

diamondback72 said:


> PSSSS - Physical human contact is what i said. And u got me, im so jealous and ur so very articulate. Waste of time and i very clearly made my point. And Rack Ranch, mayb another time when i have more time i can explain why i believe so. Ole Red, very well said, amen


Why dont you go post your views on this thread then????

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=371551

Tell us how much of a bad person this little girl and her dad are because they chose to hunt on a ranch with deer who had human contact and controlled breeding. And how they are contributing to ruining the sport of deer hunting for everyone.

I will be waiting to read when you post it on there.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

diamondback72 said:


> PSSSS - Physical human contact is what i said. And u got me, im so jealous and ur so very articulate. Waste of time and i very clearly made my point. And Rack Ranch, mayb another time when i have more time i can explain why i believe so. Ole Red, very well said, amen


Do you hunt feeders?


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

That's why there is vanilla and chocolate. I like vanilla but I'm not going to criticize the man who eats chocolate.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Too Freakin Funny OLE'RED*

I guess you have no idea the effort that has been put forth by the TPWD and NWF to stock the bays you fish with redfish??? Millions upon Millions..Guess what, they are intended for nature to make but half the ones you catch are man made...go play on the fishing forum...Walker



OLE'RED said:


> Do any of you feel in your heart that something that was intended for nature to make, and not man, is a true trophy? Can you honestly say that you would rather take a buck that was raised in a pen or a free ranging animal. I dont know, maybe it just me and the folk i hunt with.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

STEVE SA said:


> That's why there is vanilla and chocolate. I like vanilla but I'm not going to criticize the man who eats chocolate.


Exactly where I was headed. If we keep criticizing others about about there chosen methods we might wind up like one of the states that doesn't allow corn or "baiting' or only has a 2 week season for guns and its shotgun only.
I don't hunt corn, I dont think its very sporting. I hunt scrapes. Well, guess what, the guy that still hunts (eases through the woods) could say the same thing about my strategy.
If you want to build a deer stand with central heating and cooling overlooking a 1 ton corn and protein feeder behind a 20' tall high fence laced with titanium razr wire and surveillance cameras every 5 foot, DO IT! By no stretch of the imagination does it affect me.


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> I guess you have no idea the effort that has been put forth by the TPWD and NWF to stock the bays you fish with redfish??? Millions upon Millions..Guess what, they are intended for nature to make but half the ones you catch are man made...go play on the fishing forum...Walker


Ya thats true but the TPWD also isn't breeding them to grow to exactly 27 7/8" and weigh 9-10 pounds then charge you another $1000 per ounce over that, so that was completely not even in the same category. They are doing it to keep the bays stocked so that they aren't over fished. Anyway back on topic, the fact is that a true trophy is in the eyes of the person who kills it, not by how many points it scores. My trophy so far is still a mid 140 class 10 pt. that I chased all season long and finally landed towards the end of the season. And I would be more proud of that deer and the story behind it than I ever would of a 200-300 class buck that I paid $10,000+ for and had a guide tell me the deers name how much it was going to cost before I shot it. And yes if that buck escaped from its high fence and walked onto my low fence property I would shoot it in a heartbeat! Who wouldn't


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you think the effort to stock the bays with Redfish isn't money driven then you must fish in the same boat with OLE"RED...Think about all the money that is spent by fisherman every year to chase the man made Reds around the bay...



Chad G said:


> Ya thats true but the TPWD also isn't breeding them to grow to exactly 27 7/8" and weigh 9-10 pounds then charge you another $1000 per ounce over that, so that was completely not even in the same category. They are doing it to keep the bays stocked so that they aren't over fished. Anyway back on topic, the fact is that a true trophy is in the eyes of the person who kills it, not by how many points it scores. My trophy so far is still a mid 140 class 10 pt. that I chased all season long and finally landed towards the end of the season. And I would be more proud of that deer and the story behind it than I ever would of a 200-300 class buck that I paid $10,000+ for and had a guide tell me the deers name how much it was going to cost before I shot it. And yes if that buck escaped from its high fence and walked onto my low fence property I would shoot it in a heartbeat! Who wouldn't


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

man, all this talk about ruining hunting, breeder bucks, HF LF, i wouldn't be proud of that but i did chase a deer all season only to shoot it from a blind with my rifle...

geez fellas, it's hunting, it's the pursuit of game and to be honest, a sport or hobby, it's not like anyone does it because they need to feed the family.

what is ruining hunting are the guys that belittle someone else just because they killed a critter differently than someone else, all for what, a pat on the back, ego stroke...

i really don't get it, we bicker back and forth, but yet as we speak, there are groups out there that call us killers and blood thirsty people and want to abolish ALL hunting, not just HF, but any which way we want to hunt or fish.

if you don't like the pics or story in the threads, simply hit the back button and move on, why **** all over someone else's thread only to put them dodwn for something THEY worked hard for, one way or another.

come on fellas, dang. :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> man, all this talk about ruining hunting, breeder bucks, HF LF, i wouldn't be proud of that but i did chase a deer all season only to shoot it from a blind with my rifle...
> 
> geez fellas, it's hunting, it's the pursuit of game and to be honest, a sport or hobby, it's not like anyone does it because they need to feed the family.
> 
> ...


how's the hunting in that petting zoo you work at? :biggrin: :cop: :cheers:

I still want to come let that tiger loose. :walkingsm


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

To the ones that think to keep ur opinions to urself, this is a forum. Open for discussion. And this subject, to me, is about the future of our sport. That is my business. And i know that there are 250,000 sum odd number of sqaure miles of land and that scientific breeding for hunting purposes is a small percentage. But none the less, it is growing and it is affecting our sport. Why do u suppose some states have outlawed or never allowed these type of operations to take place in their states? Its not just because of disease spread or land ownership%. And i believe i was asked if i hunt with a corn feeder. No, i dont actually. But i have nothing against it. There is a huge difference between a.i. & corn baiting. Baiting is a good way to bring youngsters nto the sport. It brings all kinds of game out to view. Kids want to catch fish and see animals. In my opinion, good management is to just let em live longer. Texas already has the natural genetics to produce exceptional bucks. And Rack Ranch, that was too funny bout Ole Red. I needed a good laugh after reading justinsfa's ridiculous comments. What is it supposed to prove if i do or dont state my opinion on that link anyhow? U actually do make me laugh


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> how's the hunting in that petting zoo you work at? :biggrin: :cop: :cheers:
> 
> I still want to come let that tiger loose. :walkingsm


actually, it's been kind of rough at the moment....lot of dove hunters, but not a lot of birds lately....tigers are ready for you, the leopard on the other hand is not, he's a grumpy old fart.



diamondback72 said:


> To the ones that think to keep ur opinions to urself, this is a forum. Open for discussion. And this subject, to me, is about the future of our sport. That is my business. And i know that there are 250,000 sum odd number of sqaure miles of land and that scientific breeding for hunting purposes is a small percentage. But none the less, it is growing and it is affecting our sport. Why do u suppose some states have outlawed or never allowed these type of operations to take place in their states? Its not just because of disease spread or land ownership%. And i believe i was asked if i hunt with a corn feeder. No, i dont actually. But i have nothing against it. There is a huge difference between a.i. & corn baiting. Baiting is a good way to bring youngsters nto the sport. It brings all kinds of game out to view. Kids want to catch fish and see animals. In my opinion, good management is to just let em live longer. Texas already has the natural genetics to produce exceptional bucks. And Rack Ranch, that was too funny bout Ole Red. I needed a good laugh after reading justinsfa's ridiculous comments. What is it supposed to prove if i do or dont state my opinion on that link anyhow? U actually do make me laugh


opinions are one thing, yes share them, but how many times, over and over do we need to beat the dead horse, especially on this issue?

even giving deer "time to grow" instead of A.I., that is still pushing the horn ****, isn't it? that would still be "ruining the sport" because then everyone will want bigger, even on free range.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

It want let me give you no more obsessed


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jhen said:


> It want let me give you no more obsessed


thanks anyway JH....

hunting is what it is....we all hunt different, we all put as much or as little as we want, to each their own....personally, if i could afford a big old buck like the ones posted here, i'd be pretty proud that i had the cash and worked hard for it, instead of spending cash at academy, bps or cabelas. :biggrin:


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> I guess you have no idea the effort that has been put forth by the TPWD and NWF to stock the bays you fish with redfish??? Millions upon Millions..Guess what, they are intended for nature to make but half the ones you catch are man made...go play on the fishing forum...Walker


 How in the wide-wide world of sports did we even get into stocked bays, im not talkin bout stocking deer, im talkin bout making monster deer, im all for stocking if we ever run out, but you got off on somthing totally diffrent dont know?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

diamondback72 said:


> To the ones that think to keep ur opinions to urself, this is a forum. Open for discussion. And this subject, to me, is about the future of our sport. That is my business. And i know that there are 250,000 sum odd number of sqaure miles of land and that scientific breeding for hunting purposes is a small percentage. But none the less, it is growing and it is affecting our sport. Why do u suppose some states have outlawed or never allowed these type of operations to take place in their states? Its not just because of disease spread or land ownership%. And i believe i was asked if i hunt with a corn feeder. No, i dont actually. But i have nothing against it. There is a huge difference between a.i. & corn baiting. Baiting is a good way to bring youngsters nto the sport. It brings all kinds of game out to view. Kids want to catch fish and see animals. In my opinion, good management is to just let em live longer. Texas already has the natural genetics to produce exceptional bucks. And Rack Ranch, that was too funny bout Ole Red. I needed a good laugh after reading justinsfa's ridiculous comments. What is it supposed to prove if i do or dont state my opinion on that link anyhow? U actually do make me laugh


Heres another ridiculous question, if you won a free hunt in a drawing and the prize was to take these 2 bucks.... would you turn it down?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wouldn't a high fence contain a disease? Of course it would also work to spread it, but within.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

And its only Oct. 5th. Late Nov. should produce some trophy threads! Can't wait! :wink:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> And its only Oct. 5th. Late Nov. should produce some trophy threads! Can't wait! :wink:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

As long as they are not HF trophy threads all the fisherman shouldn't have a problem with them 



devil1824 said:


> And its only Oct. 5th. Late Nov. should produce some trophy threads! Can't wait! :wink:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd shoot it! If you ain't got nothin nice to say...don't say nothin!


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice bucks, congrats to the hunter.


----------



## RICK10 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Deer breeding*

Everyone that is selective harvesting the deer on there property low fence or high fence is doing the same thing that all of us breeders are doing we are just doing it at alot faster pace. Some ranches just will never have the genetic potential produce anything bigger than a 140" deer that is were these "GENETICLY ALTERED DEER" can help improve a deer heard... If anyone has any queations please pm me your number I will be more than happy to talk deer with you and answer any questions you have about this horrible deer breeding industry!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually the guy who took the deer told me yrs back the rancher had wanted to come up with a clean rack with very little trash, I don't know if thats still his thinking. Not at liberty to give any info reguarding the ranch, hunter, taxidermist or whatever....carry on....WW


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Chad G said:


> *Ya thats true but the TPWD also isn't breeding them to grow to exactly 27 7/8" and weigh 9-10 pounds* then charge you another $1000 per ounce over that, so that was completely not even in the same category. They are doing it to keep the bays stocked so that they aren't over fished. Anyway back on topic, the fact is that a true trophy is in the eyes of the person who kills it, not by how many points it scores. My trophy so far is still a mid 140 class 10 pt. that I chased all season long and finally landed towards the end of the season. And I would be more proud of that deer and the story behind it than I ever would of a 200-300 class buck that I paid $10,000+ for and had a guide tell me the deers name how much it was going to cost before I shot it. And yes if that buck escaped from its high fence and walked onto my low fence property I would shoot it in a heartbeat! Who wouldn't


Nah that's the share lunker program


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

They were not taken with a bow but a rifle thru mld land,,, These deer would be nocturnal come rifle season.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> As long as they are not HF trophy threads all the fisherman shouldn't have a problem with them


Unless they were using croaker in place of protein


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Thats why I rarely post pics, its a shame, but a must, everyone usually is around 6'8" tall and a 8th degree blackbelt around this time of year.



devil1824 said:


> And its only Oct. 5th. Late Nov. should produce some trophy threads! Can't wait! :wink:


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*True*



RedXCross said:


> Thats why I rarely post pics, its a shame, but a must, everyone usually is around 6'8" tall and a 8th degree blackbelt around this time of year.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jhen said:


> Exactly what I was thinking


funny, i always thought the internt tough guys looked like this: :biggrin:


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> man, all this talk about ruining hunting, breeder bucks, HF LF, i wouldn't be proud of that but i did chase a deer all season only to shoot it from a blind with my rifle...
> 
> geez fellas, it's hunting, it's the pursuit of game and to be honest, a sport or hobby, it's not like anyone does it because they need to feed the family.
> 
> ...


Nicely said...HF, LF, whatever it is shouldnt really matter. The biggest problem is ANTI-HUNTING organizations are working TOGETHER, while us, as hunters, sit here and tear each other apart because someone hunts one way that somebody else doesnt believe in. The more we divide as hunters the easier it will be for the anti's to conquer us.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> funny, i always thought the internt tough guys looked like this: :biggrin:


that's funny...... If everyone wants to spend more money on those kind of deer, hell I might start buying the needles myself and pumping them up...  It's a thought...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> funny, i always thought the internt tough guys looked like this: :biggrin:


Thats the guys from arfcom. Lol!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Heres another ridiculous question, if you won a free hunt in a drawing and the prize was to take these 2 bucks.... would you turn it down?


Yep, Sure Would! In a heartbeat!!!


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

RICK10 said:


> Everyone that is selective harvesting the deer on there property low fence or high fence is doing the same thing that all of us breeders are doing we are just doing it at alot faster pace. Some ranches just will never have the genetic potential produce anything bigger than a 140" deer that is were these "GENETICLY ALTERED DEER" can help improve a deer heard... If anyone has any queations please pm me your number I will be more than happy to talk deer with you and answer any questions you have about this horrible deer breeding industry!


 your logic is equal to me growing a 300 pound pumpkin in my garden. it is science. it has nothing to do with hunting. do people think 2 deer like that just happen to live in the same area. what a joke. game farming is for people who want to do it the easy way.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm going squirrel hunting tomorrow morning!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> I'm going squirrel hunting tomorrow morning!


Please don't post pics of high fence harvested squirrels


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> Please don't post pics of high fence harvested squirrels


Oh, if I get them, them will be posted in Friday Food Pron floating in some dumplings, maybe fried in gravy over rice if I get a few....never worry! :cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I love it!!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> Oh, if I get them, them will be posted in Friday Food Pron floating in some dumplings, maybe fried in gravy over rice if I get a few....never worry! :cheers:


Good luck with this wind... I planned on going this morning but this winds got to lay down a little..


----------

